# work wanted



## daniellee (Jun 18, 2008)

hi does anyone know where i can find employment iam going of my head because i have no job my jobs i have done in the past are cycle mechanic warehouse operative shop worker engraving technician picture frame maker also diy skills if somone is intrested in any of these trades who has now work perhaps we could start a buisness or some sort of service iam currently living on the costa blanca and i hate it want to move back to the sol daniel lee


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Daniel,
Why do you hate Costa Blanca, you seem to be in one of the better areas ?
I would understand completely if you were in Torrevieja !


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

daniellee said:


> hi does anyone know where i can find employment iam going of my head because i have no job my jobs i have done in the past are cycle mechanic warehouse operative shop worker engraving technician picture frame maker also diy skills if somone is intrested in any of these trades who has now work perhaps we could start a buisness or some sort of service iam currently living on the costa blanca and i hate it want to move back to the sol daniel lee


I really am sorry for you - but you'll need to stand in line with all the other unemployed. I've read there are 250,000 more on the dole since new year. I've been there - almost 4 years - though I really didn't try very hard. It's no fun - I know.

I've a contact ( the ex of my wifes oldest friend) in Torrevieja who's a carpenter - but he uses engraving techniques as well on clocks and such - but you'd need to speak German (he is, and his Spanish is OK, but English - forget it) - and be VERY desperate (I'd not work with him!). 

What really has startled me is that many South Americans are now leaving as they cant get work - and they seem able to take ANY JOB. Round our way it's mostly Romanians etc now too. There's no casual work at all since the building sector stuttered. Where I work (& live) 84% of employment was building related. 

If you're registered with the INEM - get to know them!. Where I am is 100% due to the local director taking direct interest and getting me onto the right pile for interviews. And this because I went to see him after a retraining seminar and explained what I wanted. On paper I was heavily over qualified for ANYTHING. 

I did start a business with some friends - almost lost the friends as a result. If self enployment is your route - do it alone.


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

Whats the Inem?

excuse my ignorance of the word...

WOW this post was way back in 08, can anyone say if job situation (in Valencia) particularly is any better\ worse than described here?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A bi-lingual English/Spanish friend who has secretarial/book-keeping skills and is currently unemployed tells me that the Job Centre in Estepona estimates the real level of local unemployment to be around 40 - 45%. 
A good post for suitably qualified persons i.e. those who know from experience how tough things are here might be to stand at airports and deter the jobless, the unskilled, the non-Spanish speakers and the chancers from boarding the plane to Sunny Spain...


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

very bleak indeed mryp9

Dont think it'll deter me tho.... 

He who dares Rodney, wins!!
thanks tho 4 ur post.. v. informative albeit downcast 

anyone else out there wit info on the jobs scene in Valencia city? & what is the INEM? or should I bother with it!?

gracias


H77


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hola77 said:


> very bleak indeed mryp9
> 
> Dont think it'll deter me tho....
> 
> ...


I think the INEM is the unemployment office!!?? As for being deterred, I dont think anyone is trying to stop you coming to Spain, its a great place to live. There is little work around and even less job security but you never know! However, when the question is asked, that is the answer! Hardly any work, made even worse if you dont speak or write spanish!!!! Valencia is no better or worse than anywhere else in Spain - its all pretty bad and at this time of the year with little tourism its even worse!

Jo xxx


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> I think the INEM is the unemployment office!!?? As for being deterred, I dont think anyone is trying to stop you coming to Spain, its a great place to live. There is little work around and even less job security but you never know! However, when the question is asked, that is the answer! Hardly any work, made even worse if you dont speak or write spanish!!!! Valencia is no better or worse than anywhere else in Spain - its all pretty bad and at this time of the year with little tourism its even worse!
> 
> Jo xxx


gracias Jo

I know what u mean by it being " no better or worse than anywhere else" but if someone had an exact inside track of what the story on the ground in valenica city is...
hope to be visitin the area between xmas & new year so i shall see i suppose!


h77


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hola77 said:


> gracias Jo
> 
> I know what u mean by it being " no better or worse than anywhere else" but if someone had an exact inside track of what the story on the ground in valenica city is...
> hope to be visitin the area between xmas & new year so i shall see i suppose!
> ...


The only way is to go there and find out. Send your CV via e mail to as many companies that are likely to employ you beforehand (or who offer the type of work you're looking for). If its teaching and you have qualifications, have a look at the international schools websites, some have their vacancies on there. NABSS has a list of international schools. Again, Valencia is not going to have more or less jobs than anywhere else in Spain. Casual and manual work tends to be who you know, not what, especially, as I pointed out, the Spanish benefit system doesnt cover everyone or for very long, so there are some desperate people out there who will do anything!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't believe in giving people false hopes. You can call it pessimism, doom and gloom....but I prefer to see it as realism.
I cannot for the life of me understand why anyone would think they have a cat's chance in hell of finding a reasonably paid job in most parts of Spain sufficient to enjoy a reasonable life style. Maybe in five years time, who knows.
But unless you speak fluent Spanish, have professional skills and qualifications and experience stay home.
Maybe the situation is slightly better in the Madrid/Barcelona regions but it's dire on the Costas.
No way would I contemplate emigrating to Spain for work reasons although I have had offers of work whilst here. It seems properly, professionally qualified and experienced teachers of French and English are in demand.
It seems you get offers of work when you don't want them. Same thing happened in Prague.
Sod's Law.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Maybe the situation is slightly better in the Madrid/Barcelona regions but it's dire on the Costas.


Mary it's much better in Madrid. My SIL is una funcionaria (7 years ). She will be terminated in January. But not to worry because in Madrid they have created 700 new positions. She applied and at that time there were only just over 35000 applicants. That's only 50 to 1. She's very optimistic


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Mary it's much better in Madrid. My SIL is una funcionaria (7 years ). She will be terminated in January. But not to worry because in Madrid they have created 700 new positions. She applied and at that time there were only just over 35000 applicants. That's only 50 to 1. She's very optimistic


I'm glad there are little rays of light somewhere, Nigel....or should I say 'green shoots'?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm glad there are little rays of light somewhere, Nigel....or should I say 'green shoots'?



We need optimism, cos without it things get worse. Thats what has made this recession as bad as it is IMO, too much bad news, too many people not spending and panicking!! I'm not saying that we should all just throw caution to the wind and go for it, but a little more spending, a little more optimism will eventually create a few more jobs???? - that and stopping the banks snivelling in corners with our money!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> We need optimism, cos without it things get worse. Thats what has made this recession as bad as it is IMO, too much bad news, too many people not spending and panicking!! I'm not saying that we should all just throw caution to the wind and go for it, but a little more spending, a little more optimism will eventually create a few more jobs???? - that and stopping the banks snivelling in corners with our money!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If only optimism alone could put things right.....
But the problems are structural and deep and affect the global economy.
I think we are seeing the slow, inexorable long-term decline of the centuries-long western hegemony. The future will be Chinese, Indian or Brazilian....
All the wannabe immigrants from the UK to Spain should chuck away their 'Teach Yourself Spanish' books and get started on the Mandarin...
Many people in the UK, Spain and ROI are afraid to spend on big-ticket items as the proposed spending cuts will result in the loss of hundreds of thousands of jobs. 
Fact is, the spending boom of the past few decades has been fuelled by easy credit. Now the bills are landing on the doormat.
Low interest rates and QE have helped reduce the value of many people's debt burdens and the dys of 100 percent plus mortgages are hopefully over.
But I think I'm right in saying that UK household debt excluding mortgages is the highest in Europe.
We all enjoyed the party, now we have to suffer the hangover.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

there is work out here on the costa, but it is mainly commision only tele sales jobs. if you have a good sales back ground some one will give you a chance. every week in the local papers you will find sales jobs on offer as im told its very very hard work and people do burn out. from speaking to some one who manages a call centre, they tend not to hire new comers to spain. they prefer people that have been out here a while and/or have sorted long term residence as dont want to invest time in people who might turn round and head home


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> there is work out here on the costa, but it is mainly commision only tele sales jobs. if you have a good sales back ground some one will give you a chance. every week in the local papers you will find sales jobs on offer as im told its very very hard work and people do burn out. from speaking to some one who manages a call centre, they tend not to hire new comers to spain. they prefer people that have been out here a while and/or have sorted long term residence as dont want to invest time in people who might turn round and head home


And for insecure, unfulfilling, low-paid jobs like these....people leave the UK for Spain?????


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> And for insecure, unfulfilling, low-paid jobs like these....people leave the UK for Spain?????


i agree. it seems crazy, but having left the uk only a few weeks ago it isnt much better there job wise. i guess the chance to live in the sun is something people cant turn down. i personally wouldnt turn up here and hope one of these jobs can earn me a living. but for someone who is adamant they want to give spain a chance, telesales is always an option


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> i agree. it seems crazy, but having left the uk only a few weeks ago it isnt much better there job wise. i guess the chance to live in the sun is something people cant turn down. i personally wouldnt turn up here and hope one of these jobs can earn me a living. but for someone who is adamant they want to give spain a chance, telesales is always an option


People have to follow their hearts and learn by their own mistakes, however, it isnt wise to sell up, come to Spain with all their worldly goods, dogs, kids etc and hope that they'll get by teleselling!

Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

jojo said:


> People have to follow their hearts and learn by their own mistakes, however, it isnt wise to sell up, come to Spain with all their worldly goods, dogs, kids etc and hope that they'll get by teleselling!
> 
> Jo xxx


exactly. from my past experience managing teams of s tele sales guys 1 in 10 make it. and i would have thought it would be more difficult here right now.
but if you don't have anything to lose and dont expect too much, then anywhere is worth the risk. i know from my short time here that i would hate to have to go back to england. apart from seeing friends and family, i really dont enjoy the fact that i am travelling back to the uk every 2 weeks. and when i'm there cant wait to get back out here!


----------

